# Composing Competitions?



## chillowack

Does anyone know of any free web resources that advertise composing competitions?

I know about this one, but you have to pay a significant membership fee just to be able to see the contests.

Can anyone list some composition contest listings that are freely available to see?

I don't mind paying an entry fee to enter the contest itself, but a fee just to see the listing of competitions is what I'm hoping to avoid at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## danae

Sorry for the delayed response. There very many international and national competions for composers. You can google it and you'll find a lot. There are competitions for chamber music, solo music, electro-acoustic, symphony orchestra, opera, all you can imagine.

Exaple: Check out this site http://www.muziekcentrumnederland.n...oursen/international-composition-compositions


----------



## chillowack

Thanks, danae! (And sorry for MY delayed response!)


----------



## 151

Its called the music industry, welcome aboard.


----------

